# Copper Bagatelle-if the title makes you think of kitsch, don't run away!



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

See what you think.

I don't know why I called it that, "Copper Bagatelle". The piece falls less cleanly into its place as a study than some of my other pieces do. I tend to think of it as a culmination of my current understanding of harmony, while carrying on some fairly consistent thematic material through the journey. I tend to make a piece like this every now and then when I'm trying to expand my craft. Hopefully its not such a patchwork job as some of my previous things have been.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Leaps and bounds ahead of your previous pieces. Went in many directions I was not expecting yet retained a strong sense of cohesion, and above all remained in what seems to be your natural stylistic "terrain". Sincerely, a job well done, and I look forward to hearing what you do next.


----------



## dwindladwayne (May 18, 2015)

Quite nice! When the next?


----------



## Gaspard de la Nuit (Oct 20, 2014)

Really good job, this one was full of romantic devices that were used pretty well, very compelling harmonic motion and the pianistic figuration gave a lot of melodic interest to the left hand/ lower voice which is nice to hear.


----------

